# Is thyroid Rx always given twice per day?



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

They do much better if it's given twice a day. Have you tried pill pockets? You can also get thyroid meds in a chewable form now.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Lincoln is only on the thyroid meds once daily. So far so good


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Would it help to get a "pill minder" box to help you track which meds have been given? Most drug stores sell inexpensive ones. 

I take thyroid meds twice a day and I can tell a huge difference between this regime and taking the meds once a day. I used to have an afternoon energy slump, akin to hypoglycemia, and that's gone with the second dose of thyroxine. I suspect my hypothyroid dogs experience something similar.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

We were never able to get Toby's levels under control until we went to twice a day dosing. His levels fluctuate with the seasons. Dr. Dodds recommends twice a day dosing in her book and in some internet articles by her that have been posted.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Using one of those pill reminder things would be a way to check to see if I did or didn't


----------



## w00f (Nov 4, 2011)

In dogs, thyroid meds for hypothyroidism is supposed to be given twice a day because the half life for thyroid meds in a dog is hours (10-12 according to some sources), whereas in humans, it's 7 days.

Now, in cats, treating hyperthyroidism, I have no idea about the actual medical reason, but I suspect that if it's prescribed as twice a day, that it's important to give it twice a day.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I second the pill pockets recommendation! I've used them to give 1 cat chemo and one of my current cats daily allergy meds-sooooo much easier than a pill gun


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

My cat, Sadie, is being managed with only one dose of Felimazole for her *hyper*thyroidism, given in the morning. It is a small dose, 2.5 mgs (she weighs about 5.5 lbs) and her blood work has shown that she has a good balance.
Maybe check with your vet to see if the dosage can be changed.
Wishing you the best...these older cats can be a challenge.


----------

